# Projekt 20" Zoll



## BOOZE (10. Juni 2013)

Ist zwar noch lange hin (denke ich mal)  bis Junior mit 20" fahren kann, aber Papa kann sich ja schon mal langsam Inspirationen und Teile dafür holen.
Da das 16" bereits fertiggestellt wurde, folgt als nächstes das 20er.

Die Auswahl an 20" Räder und zugehörigen Teilen ist fast schon so umfangreich wie für 26", deshalb werde ich mals schauen was es so alles gibt.

Was gibt es so an losen Rahmen
Gibt es bereits gute fertige 20" Bikes die ihr empfehlen könnt?

20" Federgabeln
20" Reifen
20" Felgen

habe ich was vergessen?

Das Scott Spark 20 JR gefällt mir recht gut, allerdings sack schwer, vielleicht würde da nur den Rahmen nehmen?


----------



## trifi70 (10. Juni 2013)

Komplett z.B.: Isla Beinn Large und Small, Kania Twenty, Cycletech Moskito (eher für größere), Velotraum K1/K2 (2 Größen)

Rahmen: Kania, auch in Wunschfarbe oder Velotraum K1/K2 oder Komplettbike schlachten

Federgabel: ? eher nicht beim 20er...

Reifen: Mow Joe, Maxxis DTH, Kenda Small Block 8

Felgen: Hr. Fischer (Kania) hat komplette LRS mit 1220g im Programm. An weiterer Erleichterung ist er dran. Du hast ja noch etwas Zeit, einfach mal das Angebot beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2013)

Wenn der Rahmen/Gabel nicht normale EB Maß hat, im Leichtbau Teil baut jemand leichte Naben nach Wunsch... werde ich zu x-mas für das cnoc16 wohl auch eine für vorne ordern...

Federgabel würde ich lassen...

Felgen hat noch keiner so richtig tolle/leichte und günstige gefunden - oder?


----------



## BOOZE (10. Juni 2013)

Klingt gut.

Von Maxxis gibt es Lightweight Schläuche in 20", die wiegen 96gr.
Der Schwalbe Mow Joe wird mit 380gr. in 1,85 angegeben


----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2013)

unsere MowJoes wiegen  368g und 312g 20"/1.85


----------



## hakenschlag (11. Juni 2013)

als reifen schlage ich den alten khe vor:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMX-FALTREIF..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd2519eb0
270 gramm sollten unschlagbar sein. wird aber glaube ich nicht mehr so gebaut. also jetzt zuschalgen


----------



## markus964 (11. Juni 2013)

unsere Mow Joes wiegen in Faltversion: 296g  und 334g
und die beiden in Drahtversion: 380g und 374g

alle sind 20x1,85


----------



## Y_G (11. Juni 2013)

markus964 schrieb:


> unsere Mow Joes wiegen in Faltversion: 296g  und 334g und die beiden in Drahtversion: 380g und 374g alle sind 20x1,85



na toll ... warum sind unsere Falt-MowJoes dann so schwer ... grummel


----------



## BOOZE (11. Juni 2013)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> als reifen schlage ich den alten khe vor:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMX-FALTREIF..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd2519eb0
> 270 gramm sollten unschlagbar sein. wird aber glaube ich nicht mehr so gebaut. also jetzt zuschalgen



Nicht schlecht, schade da wir viel im Wald unterwegs sind, brauche ich aber doch etwas gröberes Profil.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der RST M7 GAbel gemacht?


----------



## johnparka (11. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, schade da wir viel im Wald unterwegs sind, brauche ich aber doch etwas gröberes Profil.
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der RST M7 GAbel gemacht?



Habe die in meinem Alltagsrad - sprich erhält keine Pflege und ist jedem Wetter ausgesetzt. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

P.S. Plane auch ein 20er-Projekt und hänge gerade an der Gabel.


----------



## BOOZE (13. Juni 2013)

Schwupps und ich habe ein neues Rad zum basteln. 

Das Scott Spark hatte es mir angetan.





Also wieder das ganze Programm, mit Laufrädern, Kurbeln, Reifen und Co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (14. Juni 2013)

Ein sehr schönes Rad, auf jeden Fall musst du Dir eine Alternative für den Dämpfer einfallen lassen, entweder einen Fox Alps, oder einen Cane Creek AD 10. Das Maß ist wohl 125 mm Einbaulänge. Im Forum von MTBR.com gibt es einen, der hat sich das Spark auch aufgebaut und dort einen noch anderen Dämpfer verwendet. 
Ich hatte das Spark wieder verkauft, da mein Töchterchen den Hinterbau nicht annähernd zum federn brachte. 

An sonsten viel Spass beim bauen.


----------



## BOOZE (14. Juni 2013)

Ich muss sagen, ich war sehr positiv überrascht über das Bike.
Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist sehr gut, die Federgabel ist tatsächlich sehr weich, sollte also bei den Leichtgewichten funktionieren.
Die Kinematik des Hinterbaus funktioniert auch und der verbaute Dämpfer Federt auch und spricht recht sensibel an, allerdings von Dämpfung keine Spur.

Die restlichen Komponenten, sind leider sehr schwer und ziemlich grottig und fliegen sowieso raus. 

Gabel und Dämpfer werden auch noch getauscht.


----------



## BOOZE (16. Juni 2013)

So, die ersten Teile sind getauscht.


----------



## BOOZE (16. Juni 2013)

So jetzt bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Felgen, klar leicht, schwarz, nach Möglichkeit was mit 32 Loch!
Ich werde irgendwie nicht fündig, da Tante Google die Suche recht schwierig macht. 

Bekommt man irgendwo passende kurze Speichen für 20Zoll Räder in schwarz oder muss ich mir was anfertigen lassen?
Speichen habe ich noch gar nicht gefunden?


----------



## trolliver (16. Juni 2013)

Bei 20-Zöllern sollte eigentlich alles gehen. Liegeräder und BMX haben da ja viel Bedarf.

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> So jetzt bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Felgen, klar leicht, schwarz, nach Möglichkeit was mit 32 Loch!


 
*20" Toxy "lite-w8" Felge 32L*

(Hohlkammer-Felgen (32 Loch), schwarz mit plangedrehten Bremsflanken (Gewicht unter 260g), maximale Reifenbreite 40mm)

bei Toxy-Liegerad.de --> Laufräder und Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (17. Juni 2013)

Merci bien


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Juni 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> *20" Toxy "lite-w8" Felge 32L*
> 
> (Hohlkammer-Felgen (32 Loch), schwarz mit plangedrehten Bremsflanken (Gewicht unter 260g), maximale Reifenbreite 40mm)
> 
> bei Toxy-Liegerad.de --> Laufräder und Reifen


 
Gutes Gewicht, danke für den Tip!
Aber sind max. 40mm breite Reifen für ein KinderMTB oder Trailer nicht doch etwas schmal?

Für mein Trailerprojekt hätte ich bisher dir Sun Envy lite auf der Liste http://www.sun-ringle.com/bmx/rims/envy-lite/


----------



## MarkusL (18. Juni 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Die restlichen Komponenten, sind leider sehr schwer und ziemlich grottig und fliegen sowieso raus.


Wenn du einen Lenker suchst, schau mal in meine Anzeigen.


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juni 2013)

Habe mich etwas umgeschaut und mir eine kleine Teile Liste erstellt.

Vorderrad Nabe Novatec Road light 24 Loch 119gr.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_105_214&products_id=7938
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vorderrad Felge Toxy light 260gr. 24Loch
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...fen/20-Toxy-lite-w8-Felge-24L::100256040.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hinterrad Nabe Novatec X-Road light 32 Loch 238gr.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_105_214&products_id=11075
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hinterrad Felge Toxy light 260Gr. 32Loch
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...fen/20-Toxy-lite-w8-Felge-32L::100560560.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reifen Schwalbe Mow Joe Falt 20x1,75 300gr.
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x185-47-406-schwarz-Skin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kurbel Redline Microline 140mm 430gr.
http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_...cts_id=2778&XTCsid=gs4n11p8aq75s2ufobcj7ubps1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vorbau KCNC 50mm 80gr.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32196{1}1140653?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schläuche Maxxis Ultralight 96gr.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79660

Soweit erstmal 
jemand noch Vorschläge, Anregungen


----------



## BikerDad (18. Juni 2013)

klingt ganz gut, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann würd ich die Kurbel kürzer nehmen je nachdem wie groß der Besitzer dann ist, 140 habe ich auf dem 24 Zoll drauf, die Große war damals ca. 130 klein.

Bei Mountainbike gehören meiner Meinung nach auch ordentliche Reifen drauf, also die Mow Joes in 2.1 das Gewicht wäre, bzw ist mir hier egal. 

Die Tune ist bestimmt aus der Restekiste, sieht gut aus, kommt die eigentlich vom Gewicht an eine KCNC ran?


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juni 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> klingt ganz gut, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann würd ich die Kurbel kürzer nehmen je nachdem wie groß der Besitzer dann ist, 140 habe ich auf dem 24 Zoll drauf, die Große war damals ca. 130 klein.
> 
> Bei Mountainbike gehören meiner Meinung nach auch ordentliche Reifen drauf, also die Mow Joes in 2.1 das Gewicht wäre, bzw ist mir hier egal.
> 
> Die Tune ist bestimmt aus der Restekiste, sieht gut aus, kommt die eigentlich vom Gewicht an eine KCNC ran?



Der ist jetzt schon relativ gross, ich habe einfach mal die original Länge übernommen die bereits drauf ist.

Ja das hast du recht, ich werde die breiteren Mow Joes nehmen.

Die Tune wiegt 180gr. habe ich günstig geschossen, keine Ahnung was die KCNC Stütze wiegt


----------



## BikerDad (18. Juni 2013)

in 300 mm länge wiegt die um die 140 gramm,

die Tune ist aber schöner


----------



## BikerDad (18. Juni 2013)

es kann dann eigentlich nahtlos weitergehen mit

24 Zoll


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut 
was machen wir eigentlich, wenn mal unsere Kinder gross sind?


----------



## trolliver (18. Juni 2013)

Entweder neue Kinder  Oder die Enkel versorgen. Oder anderen Hobbys nachgehen. Gibt ja noch was anderes als Räder...

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (4. Juli 2013)

Das nächste Puzzlestückchen, Lenker und Thomson Vorbau.


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

Hast Du die Sachen gewogen?


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juli 2013)

Ja habe ich, 
der Vorbau hat 162gr. 
Lenker hat ebenfalls 160gr. wird aber noch gekürzt


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

warum den Vorbau? der FlyRide ist ja deutlich leichter und der Lenker ist ja auch recht schwer...


----------



## BOOZE (5. Juli 2013)

der Flyride ist halt schön leicht, allerdings ist es halt kein Thomson und die Coda Lenker habe ich hier noch Originalverpackt liegen, kosten also kein Geld. 
Ich bau ja gleich zwei Räder auf, das Scott und das Ethanol.
An das Scott kommen die guten Sachen dran wie Tune und Thomson und so weiter, an das Ethanol halt die günstigen Versionen.


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

OK, alles klar...


----------



## marco1977 (13. November 2013)

Da der letzte Eintrag schon ein Weilchen her ist.
Ging's schon weiter an dem Bike?


----------



## BOOZE (13. November 2013)

Ja geht weiter, aber recht schleppend.
Habe neue Naben gekauft, sowie Kurbel und einen Luftdämpfer.
Muss da aber noch was dran ändern, weil der Dämpfer dicker ist und an der Wippe anstößt.


----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

Für die Speichen hast du schon einen Shop gefunden?
Gingko und Komponentix haben Sonderlängen, letzterer ab 80mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Muss da aber noch was dran ändern, weil der Dämpfer dicker ist und an der Wippe anstößt.



Wenn du die Wippe umdrehst, schaffst du 140mm Einbaulänge?? Hätte zum Probieren einen Fox RL aus einem alten Scalpel hier.


----------



## BOOZE (13. November 2013)

Leider passt der 140mm Dämpfer nicht!
Vielleicht fräse ich mir eine passende Wippe für.

Ansonsten habe ich auch noch die passende Länge da. 
Aber danke für dein Angebot. 





Der 140mm Dämpfer.


----------



## BOOZE (13. November 2013)

Da hat einer die Wippe geändert und das schaut dann so aus.










Der Kind Shocks Dämpfer passt da auch nicht ganz, weil er beim einfedern gegen die Zuganschläge stösst!
Werde mir also auch was einfallen lassen müssen, der ist nämlich dicker als der Seriendämpfer.


----------



## trolliver (13. November 2013)

Das sieht eher so aus, als käme der Dämpfer an das Sitzrohr - und nicht, als sei allein die Wippe das Problem. Oder täuscht das? Ist die Wippe nicht aus Edelstahl?


----------



## BOOZE (13. November 2013)

Nein die Wippe ist schnödes Alu.
Nur beim einfedern stösst der Dämpferkörper gegen die Endanschläge vom Oberrohr, sonst passt es.


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Da führt wohl kaum ein Weg an einer neuen Wippe vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (18. November 2013)

Sind das die Zughalter für Umwerfer und hintere Bremse?
Wenn Du vorne 1-fach fahren willst, flex die Dinger ab und verleg die Bremsleitung durchgehend seitlich vom Oberrohr. Gibt so selbstklebende Zughüllenhalter die man da setzen kann, hab ich mal für eine Rohloff verwendet.
Da es auf der Unterseite des Oberrohrs ist könntest Du das mit Sprühdose nachlackieren ohne dass es hinterher groß auffällt.
Wenn Die Zughalter weg sind solltest Du deutlich mehr Platz haben.

Und dann würde ich mal schauen ob Du den Dämpfer nicht umdrehen kannst / ob das hilft.
Am Rahmen gibt es wohl kaum Chancen den Dämpfer waagerechter zu stellen, dafür ist das Loch in der Dämpferaufnahme zu dicht am Rand vom Blech.


----------



## marco1977 (18. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> selbstklebende Zughüllenhalter.



Wie sehen die Dinger aus, und wo gibt's die?
Halten die auch, oder fallen die gleich mal ab, beim genaueren hin schauen?


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

ich glaub er meint sowas. ja, das hält...


----------



## Floh (18. November 2013)

Ja genau die meinte ich. Wenn man den Rahmen sauber entfettet halten die wirklich wie Teufel.


----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2013)

Nützt nur nichts, das sind die Endanschläge fürs Schaltwerk und Bremse, sowie Umwerfer.


----------



## Roelof (18. November 2013)

Und vom Lenker weg durchgehend verlegen kommt nicht Frage?


----------



## Floh (18. November 2013)

Würd ich bei den kurzen Längen eh bevorzugt machen. Du hast ja am Schaltwerk hinten noch mind. zwei weitere Anschläge (also einen oben an der Sitzstrebe und einen vor dem letzten "Bogen". Und an der Bremse kannst Du direkt bis zu dem 90° Bogen gehen mit einer durchgehenden Hülle. Die gezeigten Zughalter sind ja zum Festsetzen der Hülle. Und durch die Kabelbinder klappert da auch nix.


----------



## BOOZE (12. April 2015)

Wahnsinn, schon so lang ist es her!
Naja ich hatte schlichtweg keine Zeit dafür, aber jetzt ist es fertig und Junior ist sehr happy damit.


----------



## zzeuzz (13. April 2015)

Was wiegt sowas?


----------



## BOOZE (13. April 2015)

Wiegt mit dem Seitenständer genau 10,5Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2016)

Da Junior so happy mit dem Rad ist, habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und dazu das 24" Scott Spark gekauft, die wachsen ja wie Unkraut die Kleinen.


----------

